# Summer League



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Summer League is not that far away.

Rivers, Aminu, Miller, Dyson, Henry, and Watkins should all be out there.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah all those you named should be out there. If Davis isn't selected to the USA team he'll be there too. Probably just to sit and watch though.


----------



## NOHornets (Jun 29, 2012)

Can't wait for Rivers to suit up and see what he's got on the court as a rook.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I gave up my cable in January so I only saw very little of the Hornets this past season. One of the reason's my posting has been down, (That and starting two new businesses at the same time in the past 3 years) but does anyone still see promise out of Xavier Henry? I was pretty positive about him coming out of Kansas. What's everyone's thoughts on Xavier?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I'd like to see Xavier with a full offseason under Monty. He's still so very young (turned 21 in March) so he still has time to put it together. I don't know if it'll be as a Hornet or not but I'd like to see another season of him here. Thing is, will he be 2nd or 3rd string this season? Monty's going to have guys competing for PT.


----------



## NOHornets (Jun 29, 2012)

I liked Henry's energy off the bench toward the end of last year. He seems to be a scrappy, go make a play kind of role player that you need. Not sure if he'll get a chance to stick around for this season, but I like his potential.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Summer League roster.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I tried to look up Michael Thompson on the Frankfurt Skyliners and there is a Michael Thompson PG not a C who is 5'10 and not 6'10...strange.

I assume this is Michael Thompson?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I tried to look up Michael Thompson on the Frankfurt Skyliners and there is a Michael Thompson PG not a C who is 5'10 and not 6'10...strange.
> 
> I assume this is Michael Thompson?


I have no idea. :laugh:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Ive been looking into Denzel Bowles. I don't know anything about the competition quality but his numbers are pretty good overseas and he looks really athletic. But most of all what I like is his own personal website: DenzelBowles.com Personally I hope he makes the squad just so I can say "Smokin' Bowles"


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Mr. Bowles getting 18 and 12 in only 19 minutes of play.

Austin Rivers 14 pts 2asts 3rebs 4TOs

Lance Thomas 12pts and 11 rebs


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Lance Thomas was the best player on our summer league team. Denzel Bowles has a chance to make the final roster as of right now because we are light on bigs. He's got some game right around the rim.


----------



## NOHornets (Jun 29, 2012)

I liked Lance Thomas last year when he got some minutes and a couple of starts. If he continues to work on his game, I don't see how he can't become a good yet undersized PF. I didn't get to see his summer league averages, what kind of numbers was he putting up?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

14pts and 7rebs


----------

